# hay with some mould on it



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

So right now there is a shortage on hay. And I tried hay from a few diffrent places and they all had mould in it. These are the big round bales.
But this hay doesn't have as much mould. But I can see there are little white spots
Can this harm goat? I can't seem to find any other hay that's better.
But there is no black mould . Just a little white. If there are big pecies I throw them out. But lots of it is small and harder to remove.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't feed moldy hay. Every time my hay has had even a touch of mold I've gotten sick goats.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Is it true for round bales the outside layer Is no good?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Well I hope no bad luck hits me and something goes wrong by tmr!
Hope to god everything will be ok!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

It depends on the goats. I've accidentally fed moldy hay (white not black). Long story short, none of them got sick and these were pregnant does (no miscarriages or dead kids). So either my goats have a high tolerance for mold or they were smart enough to pick through the hay and not eat any of the really moldy bits. 

I've since used moldy hay as bedding (not super moldy but bales that were moldy on the outside layers). They always eat a few mouthfuls and have no issues. 

If I were you and couldn't find any non moldy hay, I'd try to peal off the outer layer. There may not be mold inside. Try to dispose of the worst parts. They may be fine or they may get really sick. There just isn't any way to know until they eat it. 

You may want to look into hay replacers or alfalfa pellets as a hay substitute.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^ I agree. I just got done putting a large square bale out for my girls and after a few days you could see where in the middle of the bale it had a moldy spot and the girls were not touching it. BUT I still kept a close eye on them. I would also try and pull the worse of it off, and keep a close eye on everyone


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi this is the round bales of hay, it's not the square bales,

My hay has tiny spots of mould here and there, defintely no black


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Unless it's an absolute emergency or you are prepared to lose any of your goats, don't feed moldy hay. If they accidentally eat some, it can cause illness or even death.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Unless it's an absolute emergency or you are prepared to lose any of your goats, don't feed moldy hay. If they accidentally eat some, it can cause illness or even death.


Yes, I'd seen this first hand.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

DO not feed moldy hay. If you can get alfalfa pellets, that will be better than mold. The risk is too great to feed mold.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I would not risk it. I just had a bale tossed out yesterday as for some reason it had mold in the center and throughout. If you have few options, you could buy some alfalfa cubes or alfalfa/hay mixed cubes but sometimes the cubes are so large and so tight, I often worry that they will choke on them. Cows can handle a bit of mold but goats are not able to handle it.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

How's it going?


----------

